# Impacto agrícola da seca 2011-2012



## Agreste (29 Fev 2012 às 14:25)

- Colecção de notícias sobre o impacto da seca 2011-2012 - 

*Correio da Manhã - Algarve - 29-02-2012*

Algarve: Produtores sofrem quebras avultadas
Geada arruína campos e pasto

O ano agrícola está comprometido no Algarve. Além da precipitação média estar a metade do que seria normal, e já com um longo período de ausência total de chuva, a diminuição da humidade do ar e o acentuado arrefecimento nocturno combinaram-se, sobretudo na primeira quinzena deste mês, para a ocorrência de geadas negras. Poucas pastagens de sequeiro subsistiram para a produção pecuária e há elevados prejuízos nas principais produções vegetais da região.

De acordo com uma avaliação feita, este mês, pela Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Algarve, as pastagens definharam e as reservas de forragem são insuficientes. José Maria, produtor de gado da raça limousine, perto de Lagos, já teve de vender seis vacas para comprar feno para as restantes. A sementeira de feno não vingou e as pastagens têm a erva queimada pela geada. "Se não chover até ao fim de Março, vou ter de vender tudo" lamenta.

Fernando Severino, director regional de agricultura, admite que "a cultura do abacate está toda destruída e há zonas na campina de Faro que perderam toda a cultura de tomate em estufa, por causa da geada". Paulo Cristina, produtor de tomate, costumava ter uma produção média de 100 toneladas por hectare. "Este ano, se chegar às 20 toneladas será bom. Isto é uma catástrofe".

Em Silves, José Sustelo calcula que a produção de laranja tardia (colhida no Verão) vá sofrer uma quebra de 30 por cento. As reservas subterrâneas de água ainda permitem combater a falta de chuva, mas a rega aumenta os custos da produção.

Avaliação e monitorização do impacto na agricultura Algarvia,
resultante do efeito Seca/Geada

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/portugal/geada-arruina-campos-e-pasto


----------



## Paulo H (29 Fev 2012 às 22:35)

Para além da consciência de todos nós, dos agricultores e da cultura dos seus antepassados, acerca da variabilidade climática, e dos equipamentos da região onde se está inserido (barragens,  projetos de pegadio,..), está a culpa dos nossos governantes! Então não é que (e já o disse em vários posts) se construiu um alqueva, enquanto os nossos irmãos espanhóis construiam canais na sua fronteira para irrigar a andaluzia, enquanto nós olhamos agora para os patos bravos? Então e o sistema de irrigação??? Pois é.. Já o disse muitas vezes, os nossos políticos gostam de inaugurar o que está à vista, mas as infrastruturas enterradas no solo, isso não é com eles! Pois é.. Agora temos água, mas é para ver os patos ou para sonhar com projectos de golfe, à volta do alqueva! Falta o chamado valor acrescentado, enfim o último aperto de rosca do parafuso (que é o que aperta mesmo), de tudo o que se gastou nada vale, faltando o resto, vale ZERO!

É uma tristeza observar os campos praticamente rentes de erva, sem nada! Já vi aqui irrigar campos em Fevereiro para que a erva cresça e alimente as cabras e ovelhas! É grave..

Esquecendo a variabilidade climática, precisamos de MUITO POUCA precipitação, mas contínua, enfim todos os dias um pouco, todos os dias! Imaginem, se chover hoje 30mm e depois 1 mês sem chover seria pior ainda. Era preferível 1mm por dia!! É essa a noção que temos de ter da realidade, pois não é de quantidade que falamos, mas de distribuição contínua.. Se hoje caem 30mm, durante a semana nasce o resto de sementes, e se não voltar a chover no próximo mês, é tudo comido sem gerar semente. Estou a exagerar, mas apenas para dizer que mais que a quantidade de precipitação desejada, é preferível pouco mas frequente!!


----------



## Vince (29 Fev 2012 às 22:44)

Seria importante o sector se preparar para um cenário como 2005, nada como estar preparado para se tentar, dentro do possível claro, minimizar as consequências de uma seca, uma boa gestão do sector pode menorizar as dificuldades. Hoje sabemos mais coisas de como prever e lidar com estes cenários do que sabíamos há 7 anos atrás. Esta seca vem numa péssima altura, pois ultimamente até havia alguns indicadores bastante interessantes da agricultura nacional, de um sector que finalmente estava a crescer nalguns segmentos e com capacidade exportadora.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2012 às 16:47)

*- Correio do Alentejo, 27 de Fevereiro 2012 -*

Odivelas exige água do Alvito sem aumento

REGADIO. Barragem de Odivelas vai necessitar de transvase do Alvito, mas ABORO recusa-se a pagar o valor exigido pela EDIA.

A Associação de Beneficiários da Obra de Rega de Odivelas (ABORO) exige que o necessário transvase de água da barragem do Alvito para a albufeira de Odivelas, no concelho de Ferreira do Alentejo, não acarrete mais custos para os seus agricultores. Ao longo dos anos a ABORO nunca pagou pela água proveniente do Alvito, mas para 2012 a EDIA, que irá ter a concessão da barragem do Alvito, exige o pagamento de 4,2 cêntimos por cada metro cúbico de água transferido, valor que a associação rejeita pagar devido aos seus "direitos adquiridos".
   "Queremos aquilo que temos tido todos os anos, que é um direito adquirido. E a EDIA tem de ter em consideração que a barragem [do Alvito] foi construída para ser reservatório da albufeira de Odivelas. […] É essa reserva que reivindicamos com um custo baixo, considerando que não tem custos para a EDIA, já que não é água bombada do Alqueva, mas sim água das afluências naturais da barragem do Alvito, que são da bacia do Sado", explica ao "CA" o presidente da direcção da ABORO.
   Manuel Canilhas Reis admite que a associação (e por inerência os seus associados) contribua "com algum valor para alguns custos de manutenção e conservação da rede ou da barragem do Alvito, mas nunca" o valor de 4,2 cêntimos exigido pela empresa gestora do projecto Alqueva.
   "Porque este é um valor que tem a ver com a bombagem [de água] do Alqueva para o Alvito. E como não é água do Alqueva mas sim dos afluentes naturais do Alvito, sem qualquer custo energético associado, não será necessário pagar esse valor", justifica.
   A situação já fez a direcção da ABORO reunir-se com a Direcção Geral de Agricultura e a administração da EDIA, mas ainda não foi possível chegar a um acordo. "A EDIA está intransigente e acha que tem de cobrar o valor que está no decreto-lei do Conselho de Ministros", diz Manuel Canilhas Reis, sem esconder que espera que a nova equipa directiva da empresa gestora do Alqueva, liderada por João Basto, "tenha em consideração todas estas questões e maior sensibilidade que a administração anterior".
   Beneficiando uma área total de 12.300 hectares onde predominam as culturas do olival, tomate, melão, milho e arroz, a albufeira de Odivelas tem actualmente disponíveis perto de 14 milhões de metros cúbicos de água para rega. Em média, o regadio na zona necessita anualmente de 35 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, quantidade que deverá aumentar significativamente em 2012 devido à ameaça (cada vez mais real) de seca.
   "Este ano as previsões são de que se consuma mais água, porque ainda nem parámos de regar. Continua-se a regar neste momento as arvenses e pastagens. Portanto, prevemos que iremos consumir muita água e precisamos da água do Alvito", revela o presidente da ABORO, que antevê para 2012 um consumo a rondar "os 40 milhões de metros cúbicos de água" no Aproveitamento Hidroagrícola de Odivelas.

http://www.correioalentejo.com/index.php?diaria=6781


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2012 às 16:55)

*- Diário de Coimbra, 27 de Fevereiro 2012 -*

Baixo Mondego e Gândaras

Seca é “machadada do S. Pedro” que levará à “completa ruína” explorações de leite da região

Para além de estarem a vender abaixo do preço de custo, produtores são agora obrigados a comprar fora alimentos para animais, a preços que aumentam 100% a cada mês

É «dramática» e «alarmante» a situação dos produtores de leite na região do Baixo Mondego e Gândaras, correndo-se o risco de praticamente 100% das explorações existentes nestas duas zonas virem a desaparecer até ao final do ano. Numa situação fragilizada desde que, há cerca de dois anos, estão obrigados a vender o leite a preços abaixo dos custos de exploração, os produtores são, neste momento, as principais vítimas da seca deste Inverno, que inviabilizou vários hectares de terrenos de pastagens e com forragens e está a obrigar a comprar, no estrangeiro, os alimentos para os animais, a preços que aumentam 100% a cada mês.

http://www.diariocoimbra.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16923&Itemid=111


----------



## Hazores (1 Mar 2012 às 17:45)

As notícias sobre o impacte da seca na agricultura são muitas, contudo a maioria das pessoas não imagina na realidade o quanto é difícil gerir uma exploração agrícola (quer seja de horticulas ou produção de animais) de um modo especial a gerir a disponibilidade de água.
Apenas quem trabalha a terra e com os animais poderá ter uma ideia de quanto é limitativo para a agricultura a disponibilidade de água no solo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2012 às 23:12)

*Culturas na Lezíria Grande no valor de 36 ME "em risco"*


> As culturas de tomate, arroz e milho da Lezíria Grande, num investimento de 36 milhões de euros, estarão "em risco" caso a seca se mantenha e não seja cumprido o acordo ibérico sobre os caudais do Tejo.
> 
> O alerta foi feito à Agência Lusa pelo diretor executivo da Associação dos Beneficiários da Lezíria Grande de Vila Franca de Xira, que representa três centenas de agricultores, que se encontram a preparar as culturas da primavera - quatro mil hectares de tomate, três mil de arroz e dois mil de milho -, que serão lançadas à terra em abril.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2012 às 22:17)

*- Peniche, 07 de Março de 2012 -* 

Plantação de batata no concelho de Peniche destruída, agricultores pedem apoio do governo

Rui Mendes, reportagem João Ramalhinho 07 Mar, 2012, 19:40

O concelho de Peniche, sobretudo na cultura de batata, foi o mais afetado da região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo. As geadas deste inverno, na localidade de Ferrel, no concelho de Peniche, destruiu praticamente toda a plantação. Os agricultores pedem agora apoios ao governo. O jornalista João Ramalhinho esteve no terreno e falou com dois agricultores, José Manuel e José Marques, que ficaram com a produção destruída.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=533652&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61


----------



## Hazores (8 Mar 2012 às 00:44)

Estou convencido que a seca, em parte da europa, poderá levar a mais um aumento significativo dos preços dos cereais...espero estar completamente enganado...


----------



## Agreste (8 Mar 2012 às 09:19)

*- Correio do Alentejo, 05 de Março 2012 - *

Próxima campanha de regadio "seriamente ameaçada" em todo o Alentejo

A próxima campanha de regadio no Alentejo começa a estar "seriamente" ameaçada devido à pouca chuva registada, segundo o primeiro relatório do grupo de acompanhamento e avaliação dos impactos da seca em 2012.

Divulgado na quinta-feira, 1, à noite pelo Ministério da Agricultura, o documento, que faz um balanço até 15 de Fevereiro, indica não ser muito preocupante a situação dos sistemas de rega colectivos estatais, ao contrário das barragens privadas.

Nesta região, também algumas explorações estão há algum tempo a comprar palhas e fenos no exterior e alimentos compostos.

http://www.correioalentejo.com/index.php?diaria=6821

As culturas forrageiras anuais têm tido um desenvolvimento muito fraco, "comprometendo a possibilidade de pastoreio e a obtenção de massa verde".

O grupo notou que o mau estado das searas poderá tornar-se irreversível se continuar a faltar chuva.

Nesta região do país, as geadas intensas têm afectado bastante os pomares de citrinos e provocaram a queda dos frutos e fraca qualidade da produção.

"O volume de produção deverá ser semelhante ao do ano anterior, mas com frutos de menor calibre", lê-se no documento.

O relatório foi feito com base na situação até 15 de Fevereiro quando 70% do território do Continente estava em seca severa e 5% em seca extrema em zonas do Litoral Norte e Douro.

Entretanto, na quinta-feira de manhã, antes da divulgação do documento, o Observatório da Seca do Instituto de Meteorologia indicou que a 29 de Fevereiro estas taxas eram já de 68% e 32%, respectivamente.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mar 2012 às 22:38)

Estamos numa boa altura para repensar a nossa agricultura e começar a pensar como eles, os Israelitas. 
Às voltas aqui na web achei esta noticia que me parece interessante:
http://www.maraoonline.com/marao/marao_online_julho/7A2D97B2-113A-433A-9E70-9531CDA86A31.html

Já sabemos que o nosso país tem um clima bastante irregular e muito sujeito a secas, mas ainda assim em relação aos Israelitas as nossas reservas de água são um "mar" em relação a um "lago" quando comparadas com as deles.
No entanto a agricultura deles nem tem comparação em relação à nossa, para nosso mal como é óbvio!


----------



## Agreste (21 Mar 2012 às 13:52)

*- Correio do Alentejo, 16 de Março de 2012 -*

EDIA lança medidas de apoio aos agricultores contra efeitos da seca


A EDIA - Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infra-estruturas do Alqueva vai disponibilizar água para abeberamento de gado e culturas fora das áreas já equipadas pelo empreendimento de fins múltiplos, no sentido de apoiar os agricultores contra os efeitos do actual período de seca.

"São as medidas que podemos tomar dentro do que são as competências da empresa", frisou esta sexta-feira, 16, ao final da tarde, o novo presidente do conselho de administração da EDIA.

Em declarações ao "CA", João Basto garantiu que estas propostas serão efectivadas até final da próxima semana e irão "contribuir para a minimização dos impactes que a seca está a produzir na agricultura da região", além de responderem "às solicitações dos agricultores".
   Nesse sentido, continuou, a partir de agora o agricultor que tenha necessidade de água para abeberamento de gado "poderá recolher essa água em qualquer albufeira do empreendimento, canal ou boca de rega nos perímetros já instalados em pontos pré-identificados pela EDIA" e transportá-la para as suas explorações sem que a empresa cobre qualquer valor pela água utilizada.

Por outro lado, os agricultores que não estejam servidos pelo sistema global de rega de Alqueva, mas tenham necessidade de água, poderão fazer captações directas ou utilizar as bocas de rega pré-definidas pela EDIA, aplicando-se nestes casos o tarifário em vigor para cada caso.

"No caso das captações directas, em albufeiras ou canais da rede primária do EFMA, o agricultor deverá instalar a respectiva bomba e contador", acrescentou João Basto.

Este pacote de medidas foi anunciado após o novo conselho de administração e os trabalhadores da EDIA terem reunido na instalações da empresa com a ministra da Agricultura, que se deslocou ao Baixo Alentejo para lhes transmitir aquela que "é a visão do Governo sobre a importância" da infra-estrutura.

"É muito importante concluir este projecto, porque transforma toda uma região, combate a desertificação, torna-nos mais aptos a lidar com as alterações climáticas e vai seguramente dar um grande contributo para a riqueza do país", disse no final da reunião Assunção Cristas, sem se comprometer com uma data para a conclusão da obra.


----------



## Agreste (21 Mar 2012 às 13:57)

*- Diário das Beiras, 16 de Março de 2012 - *

Empresa de abastecimento de água da Covilhã ativa plano de contingência devido à seca

A empresa Águas da Covilhã ativou um plano de contingência face à escassez de água para abastecimento, que abaixo dos níveis médios para esta época do ano, informou o município em comunicado.
O plano prevê o recurso a “captações alternativas” da AdC e de particulares, de modo a minimizar a utilização da Barragem do Viriato, nas Penhas da Saúde, Serra da Estrela.
Segundo as últimas medições realizadas pela empresa de águas, a albufeira “apresenta um volume de armazenamento semelhante ao verificado no início de julho de 2011″.
Além da barragem, também as minas e nascentes apresentam “uma redução significativa nos caudais”.
O plano de contingência, ativado também em 2005, pretende acautelar “o abastecimento de água no período crítico de verão, caso as condições de pluviosidade não se alterem favorável e significativamente”.
Se não chover em quantidade, o município admite que “terão de ser implementadas medidas mais rigorosas, que limitem as zonas de abastecimento a serem abastecidas exclusivamente por captações próprias”.
Se tal acontecer, obrigará a que, “nalgumas localidades, o fornecimento de água seja efetuado apenas durante algumas horas por dia”.


----------



## Vince (30 Mar 2012 às 13:30)

> *Regadio de Alqueva apontado como alternativa para alimentar o gado*
> António Barradas, empresário agrícola no concelho de Serpa, garante que é possível, com a água de Alqueva, produzir erva fresca e forragens para alimentar "todo o efectivo pecuário" - serão dezenas de milhares de cabeças de gado - existente na margem esquerda do Guadiana, entre Mourão e Mértola. Os agricultores concordam e propõem um programa de atribuição gratuita de forragens aos produtores pecuários, que estão descapitalizados.
> 
> O agricultor diz que bastariam entre 600 a 1000 hectares de terra com acesso à água para produzir alimento verde e fresco, frisando que esta cultura seria competitiva com as do milho e girassol, mas com uma enorme vantagem acrescida. Enquanto estas duas culturas estarão disponíveis em Setembro, a produção de erva estaria em condições de ser colhida já em Maio, possibilitando ainda a recolha de mais matéria verde nos meses seguintes. Pelas suas contas, poderiam ser produzidos 3,6 milhões de quilos de erva, se fossem cultivados cerca de mil hectares.
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/Local/regadio...ternativa-para-alimentar-o-gado-1539942?all=1


----------



## Agreste (4 Jun 2012 às 23:19)

«*Correio da Manhã, 1 de Junho de 2012*»

Seca: Situação "trágica" para agricultores da Campina de Faro

A Associação dos Agricultores do Concelho de Faro classificou esta sexta-feira de "trágico" o estado da agricultura na campina de Faro, uma das duas regiões do país com menos humidade no solo, de acordo com um boletim oficial esta sexta-feira divulgado. A par da zona norte do distrito de Aveiro, a campina de Faro é a região do país mais afectada, com cerca de 10% de água no solo, segundo o 6.º relatório sobre o acompanhamento e avaliação dos impactos da seca, publicado pelo Ministério da Agricultura e Ambiente.

De acordo com Ana Lopes, presidente daquela associação, a falta de chuva nos campos não está a ser suprida pela rega, uma vez que "a falta de água na própria folha também afecta a qualidade e a dimensão do produto", exemplificando com o caso dos citrinos. 

"Devido à falta de chuva, as nossas laranjas e tangerinas estão com falta de calibre, o que faz com que sejam rejeitadas por muitos e portanto tenham dificuldade de penetração no mercado", disse, apontando as grandes superfícies "muitos difíceis" nesta matéria.

Segundo a líder da Associação dos Agricultores do Concelho de Faro e Concelhos Limítrofes (AACFCL), devido à seca, "muitas árvores morreram e a produção caiu em muitos casos mais de metade".

O relatório do Governo indica que a percentagem de água no solo no Alentejo e Algarve apresenta valores inferiores a 40%, contra valores que variam entre 60% e 90% nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
À excepção do extremo oeste do concelho de Vila do Bispo, com seca severa, o resto da região apresenta um quadro de seca extrema, com a Campina de Faro a ter cerca de 10% de água no solo. O resto do sotavento tem 20% e o barlavento 30%, num quadro de precipitação média regional de 200 milímetros nos primeiros cinco meses do ano, isto é, um terço da média dos anos anteriores.

Ana Lopes aponta a construção do primeiro troço da Via do Infante (A22), inaugurado em 1991, como um dos principais originadores da falta de água no solo.

"Na altura, não fizeram um dique para evitar que a água viesse para sul da estrada e a água vem toda por junto pela ribeira do Rio Seco, em vez de ficar numa lagoa, onde aos poucos se iria infiltrando no solo", explicou.

Recordou que, antes disso, há mais de duas décadas, a campina de Faro produzia cerca de um terço de toda a produção hortofrutícola do país e hoje "não passa de umas poucas dezenas de agricultores.

A presidente da AACFCL desvalorizou a decisão do Governo de subsidiar a electricidade utilizada nos motores de rega, cuja utilidade disse ser "muito pouca para os mais pequenos".

Fonte da Direcção Regional de Agricultura do Algarve disse à Lusa que a futura "electricidade verde" terá como destinatários todos os agricultores portugueses, independentemente da sua dimensão, que serão subsidiados em 40% do total da factura. Os pagamentos deverão começar a ser efectuados ainda na primeira quinzena de Junho, mediante a simples apresentação de factura.

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...-tragica-para-agricultores-da-campina-de-faro


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2012 às 14:35)

*Prejuízo de milhões no vale da Vilariça*


> A situação é dramática e os prejuízos são de milhões de euros na produção na fruta, hortícolas e azeitona no Vale da Vilariça. Cerca de 200 agricultores são obrigados a deixar de regar dentro de dois ou três dias centenas de hectares nos concelhos de Alfândega da Fé e Vila Flor, área servida pelo sub-bloco da Barragem da Burga, incluído no sistema de regadio do Vale da Vilariça.
> 
> A Burga deverá entrar em rutura muito em breve. A alternativa é não regar. "Não há água", sublinha José Almendra, presidente da Associação de Agricultores. A que resta chega para duas regas. É grande a dor dos agricultores que olham para o vale e se deparam com campos revestidos de nectarinas e pêssegos que tombaram das árvores devido à seca. Manuel Afonso, agricultor de Santa Comba, tem os cálculos feitos. "A azeitona de ripa, destinada a conserva, está toda perdida." E pelo menos 50% da produção para azeite está irremediavelmente arruinada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (23 Ago 2012 às 22:06)

Não conheço a zona mas não é possível retirar água de outro lugar? Autorizar furos?


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2012 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

No Arade há água nos furos. No Sado a campanha agrícola está a terminar e portanto rega-se menos. A gestão dos recursos não aponta para ruptura em nenhum lado. Não está afastada a hipótese de termos cheias antes do final do ano nem estamos ao nível da seca dos anos 40.


----------



## comentador (2 Out 2012 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

óh Algarvio,  tenha calma e paciência! Uma seca não é o fim do mundo! Sempre houve e há de continuar a existir. As secas em clima mediterrâneo é um fenómeno normal. As árvores na natureza não vão morrer! As plantas têm mecanismos de defesa perante situações adversas do clima, elas adaptam-se à situação. Ainda estamos no início de outubro, e a previsão de modelos a longo prazo não é lá muito fiável, logo não se pode afirmar com certeza que a seca possa durar mais uns meses. A chuva há-de chegar a todo o país, vai ver.... A natureza é quem decide.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2012 às 13:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



Agreste disse:


> No Arade há água nos furos. No Sado a campanha agrícola está a terminar e portanto rega-se menos. A gestão dos recursos não aponta para ruptura em nenhum lado. Não está afastada a hipótese de termos cheias antes do final do ano nem estamos ao nível da seca dos anos 40.



Oh Agreste, comparar os anos 40 com os tempos em que estamos, não faz qualquer sentido, porque se produz diria umas 10 x mais vezes, e hoje em dia temos se calhar pelo menos mais umas 100 x mais barragens do que se tinha antigamente.
Não existe comparação possível .....

Um ano de seca, não existe problema nenhum ..... mas dois anos seguidos (se viesse a acontecer) aí sim teria graves implicações.
Em relação ao* comentador* em primeiro lugar bem vindo, em segundo lugar recordo-lhe que Portugal não é apenas cidades e centros comerciais, existe o interior, e existe agricultura.
Nesse caso é muito simples, um ano de seca, não chove usa-se a água das barragens, dois anos de seca idênticos ... não há água, não há culturas, os preços disparam nos hipers, o preço da farinha, palha, trigo, ect ... dispara.
2004 - 2005 não foi o fim do mundo, mas foi o fim de muitas cabeças de gado.


Seja como for, não existe qualquer razão para o pessoal do sul, andar a choramingar, pois normalmente por aqui as chuvas vêm mais pro final do mês, e vamos aguardando serenamente pelo desenrolar deste Outono e para ver como se comporta a atmosfera !

Mas se querem a minha opinião não acredito que neste ano seja ano de seca, acho que Novembro e Dezembro vão ser muito chuvosos .....


----------



## comentador (2 Out 2012 às 13:55)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

Olá Aurélio! Em primeiro lugar, eu conheço muito bem o país, cidades, vilas, aldeias, já estive em todas as regiões do continente e ilhas. 

Em segundo lugar, nasci no monte, sou licenciado em agronomia e trabalho no campo e na cidade! Portanto, talvez saiba muito melhor que você, o que é o campo em Portugal! 

Quando afirma: "Nesse caso é muito simples, um ano de seca, não chove usa-se a água das barragens, dois anos de seca idênticos ... não há água, não há culturas..." Esta afirmação está parcialmente errada!!! 

Pois para sua informação 2 anos consecutivos de seca não significa que não haja culturas, porque até há, só que as produções são muito menores e daí a subida de preços! Anos de seca não significa a ausência total de precipitação, significa défice da mesma em relação às médias dos anos. Nunca tivemos ainda uma situação em que durante 12 meses do ano, tivessemos a ausência de chuvas! 
Também 2 anos de seca não significa que não haja água de rega para regar, porque há água sim senhor!

Dependendo das capacidades dos perímetros de rega, há água de rega garantida até 5 anos ou mais! Só não há água nos perímetros mais pequenos, mas mesmo nesses, ainda se fazem culturas, mas com restrições de áreas e de culturas.

 Em terceiro lugar, as chuvas no Sul só chegam normalmente para o final deste mês???!!!!! Mas qual Sul, está-se a referir só ao algarve ou a todo o Sul do País? Não é bem assim, Aurélio! Com que critérios afirma isso? Neste ano, em Setembro já cairam aqui na zona de Évora aproximadamente 40 mm! Se olhar aos anuários climatológicos, as primeiras chuvas nos últimos 20 anos tanto começam em Setembro ou Outubro!!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2012 às 14:50)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



comentador disse:


> Olá Aurélio! Em primeiro lugar, eu conheço muito bem o país, cidades, vilas, aldeias, já estive em todas as regiões do continente e ilhas.
> 
> Em segundo lugar, nasci no monte, sou licenciado em agronomia e trabalho no campo e na cidade! Portanto, talvez saiba muito melhor que você, o que é o campo em Portugal!
> 
> ...



Olá Comentador, em relação a este assunto pressupus que ao dizer não chove, que entendesse o que queria dizer, mas ainda bem que pertence ao campo e á área. Pois bem, eu também pertenço á area pois também sou do campo, mas os meus pais é que são agricultores, e uma das consequências que tive foi um atraso nas culturas, se bem que são para a casa, e uma enorme dependência da água. A conta da electricidade subiu bastante.
O que acontece é que se tivermos um ano de seca (digamos precipitação abaixo dos 50% do normal), não existe problema, mas se continuarmos por mais tempo torna-se problemático, porque enquanto no 1º ano não se passa da seca meteorológica no segundo ano chegamos á seca hidrológica, e eu também sei o que isso é, bem como os meus vizinhos que em 2004 - 2006, os poços, os furos, ect ... ficaram quase sem água, digamos que a água já vinha barrenta.

Felizmente as secas são comuns mas geralmente não duram mais de um ano e meio.
Esperemos que as chuvas venham então ....

Na zona onde mora está ao mesmo nível de Lisboa, mas no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, a primeira metade de Outubro ainda costuma ser bastante quente e normalmente seca. Os finais de Setembro e 1ª metade de Outubro trazem as primeiras frentes de Noroeste pouco abonatórias quanto mais a sul.
Aqui no Algarve quando começam a chover de forma digamos mais continuada é pela Feira de Faro, e como eu me recordo de tantos anos que chove e bem pela Feira de Faro.

Pode falar pela sua região mas não pela minha ...
...
Abraço, e espero que continue participando, porque discutir ideias é sempre interessante ......


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2012 às 15:00)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

Quando se começou aqui a falar era para se discutir ideias, e tentar-se conhecer algo e tentar se compreender em que estado está os nossos terrenos, e tentar-se entender através dos modelos de forma estes poderiam ajudar a terminar com a seca nesta zona.

Mas pelo amor da santa não vamos fazer deste tópico um muro das lamentações pois mais tarde ou mais cedo, a chuva vai chegar e será desta vez para todos.

Da minha parte fim do Off_Topic, tenham paciência .....


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2012 às 15:09)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



Aurélio disse:


> Oh Agreste, comparar os anos 40 com os tempos em que estamos, não faz qualquer sentido, porque se produz diria umas 10 x mais vezes, e hoje em dia temos se calhar pelo menos mais umas 100 x mais barragens do que se tinha antigamente.
> Não existe comparação possível .....









Variabilidade temporal e espacial dos ciclos de seca - Identificação e caracterização das secas em Portugal Continental pelo PSI (Standardized Precipitation Index) nos anos 1941 a 2006

Dez 1943 - Abr 1946
Duração - 28 meses
Magnitude - (-36,29)
Intensidade - (-1,3)
Nº de meses em seca - L(10), M(7), S(9), E(2)

Jan 1949 - Mai 1950
Duração - 16 meses
Magnitude - (-15,08)
Intensidade - (-0,94)
Nº de meses em seca - L(9), M(4), S(3), E(0)

Mar 1953 - Fev 1955
Duração - 23 meses
Magnitude - (-13,56)
Intensidade - (-0,59)
Nº de meses em seca - L(21), M(2), S(0), E(0)

Mar 1957 - Dez 1958
Duração - 21 meses
Magnitude - (-11,66)
Intensidade - (-0,56)
Nº de meses em seca - L(20), M(1), S(0), E(0)

Dez 1964 - Nov 1965
Duração - 11 meses
Magnitude - (-8,77)
Intensidade - (-0,80)
Nº de meses em seca - L(8), M(3), S(0), E(0)

Fev 1967 - Dez 1969
Duração - 22 meses
Magnitude - (-10,15)
Intensidade - (-0,46)
Nº de meses em seca - L(21), M(1), S(0), E(0)

Jul 1974 - Dez 1976
Duração - 29 meses
Magnitude - (-20,33)
Intensidade - (-0,70)
Nº de meses em seca - L(24), M(5), S(0), E(0)

Fev 1980 - Fev 1982
Duração - 24 meses
Magnitude - (-21,62)
Intensidade - (-0,90)
Nº de meses em seca - L(11), M(12), S(1), E(0)

Dez 1982 - Dez 1983
Duração - 12 meses
Magnitude - (-9,49)
Intensidade - (-0,79)
Nº de meses em seca - L(9), M(3), S(0), E(0)

Abr 1991 - Out 1993
Duração - 30 meses
Magnitude - (-24,35)
Intensidade - (-0,81)
Nº de meses em seca - L(17), M(11), S(2), E(0)

Out 1994 - Dez 1995
Duração - 14 meses
Magnitude - (-11,80)
Intensidade - (-0,84)
Nº de meses em seca - L(8), M(6), S(0), E(0)

Nov 1998 - Mai 2000
Duração - 18 meses
Magnitude - (-13,87)
Intensidade - (-0,77)
Nº de meses em seca - L(10), M(8), S(0), E(0)

Jan 2002 - Dez 2002
Duração - 11 meses
Magnitude - (-8,6)
Intensidade - (-0,78)
Nº de meses em seca - L(7), M(4), S(0), E(0)

Jan 2004 - Nov 2006
Duração - 34 meses
Magnitude - (-38,48)
Intensidade - (-1,13)
Nº de meses em seca - L(18), M(3), S(10), E(3)

Análise das transições entre classes de seca através de modelos de Markov - Tempo esperado de permanência e recorrência para as categorias de «Não Seca»; «Quase Normal»; «Seca Moderada»; «Seca Severa/Extrema» obtidos com a série SPI

Faro

Permanência - Intervalo de meses consecutivos na mesma classe
Recorrência - Intervalo de meses consecutivos até regressar à mesma classe

«Não Seca»
(Permanência) - 13,5 meses
(Recorrência) - 2 meses

«Quase Normal»
(Permanência) - 5 meses
(Recorrência) - 4 meses

«Seca Moderada»
(Permanência) - 2,5 meses
(Recorrência) - 13 meses

«Seca Extrema/Severa»
(Permanência) - 4,5 meses
(Recorrência) - 14 meses


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2012 às 15:28)

Já agora um texto interessante que li num fórum sobre a seca e a vindimas deste ano:
Há sectores onde as secas são geríveis ou ou pelo menos minimizáveis, desde que haja capacidade para tal e o devido  conhecimento 



> Um ponto em que todos estaremos de acordo é que não haverá memória de uvas tão sãs como as deste ano. E a culpada é sem dúvida a Natureza. Resta apenas saber o preço a pagar pela cepa por esta sanidade toda, porque o tempo seco e a falta de humidade puseram muita vinha com a língua de fora.
> Mas as uvas não estão apenas sãs. Mais que um atraso na maturação, o ciclo da videira tem sido este ano mais longo que o costume. O ano foi seco, mas com excepção de dois pontos de calor extremo, tudo foi ameno. Não me vou alongar muito aqui, pois está tudo no tópico da vinha 2012, o importante a reter é que o ciclo longo fez com que as uvas tenham uma maturação lenta e um consequente equilíbrio extraordinário em todas as suas componentes. Tenho ouvido muita gente a queixar-se da acidez excessiva, eu acho que está tudo muito equilibrado. É realmente um equilíbrio de acidez com o qual não estamos habituados a lidar, mas ao qual devemos dar o devido valor, em todos os sentidos, a começar pela poupança em compra de ácido tartárico.
> Acho que podemos e devemos ver este ano não como um ano com atrasos, mas sim como um ano com um ciclo longo.
> Os bagos são realmente pequenos, e creio que é aí que se sente a quebra de produção, não no número de cachos, mas no seu peso. A proporção de sólidos em relação ao líquido é maior que o costume. Mas não devido a desidratação, de um modo geral os bagos estão cheios, não estão em passa, são é pequenos, logo tudo está naturalmente mais concentrado.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2012 às 17:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



Agreste disse:


> Variabilidade temporal e espacial dos ciclos de seca - Identificação e caracterização das secas em Portugal Continental pelo PSI (Standardized Precipitation Index) nos anos 1941 a 2006
> 
> Dez 1943 - Abr 1946
> Duração - 28 meses
> ...



Muito interessante, mas preciso que me esclareças algumas coisas:
1) Esses dados é relativamente a Faro ou a Portugal?
2) Esses 4 indices traduz-se em quê ?
Não Seca -- Normal;
Quase Normal -- Seca Fraca;
Seca Normal -- Seca Normal;
Seca Extrema/Severa -- Seca Severa/Extrema
3) De que forma associas ás letras, assumindo que essas são em Inglês ?
   L - Normal e  Seca Fraca;
   M - Seca Normal;
   S - Seca Severa;
   E - Seca Extrema;
4) De que forma é calculada a magnitude e intensidade?
   A intensidade aparenta ser o indice SPI mas e a Magnitude ?

Se souberes ou alguém souber explicar melhor agradecia


----------



## comentador (2 Out 2012 às 18:21)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



Aurélio disse:


> Olá Comentador, em relação a este assunto pressupus que ao dizer não chove, que entendesse o que queria dizer, mas ainda bem que pertence ao campo e á área. Pois bem, eu também pertenço á area pois também sou do campo, mas os meus pais é que são agricultores, e uma das consequências que tive foi um atraso nas culturas, se bem que são para a casa, e uma enorme dependência da água. A conta da electricidade subiu bastante.
> O que acontece é que se tivermos um ano de seca (digamos precipitação abaixo dos 50% do normal), não existe problema, mas se continuarmos por mais tempo torna-se problemático, porque enquanto no 1º ano não se passa da seca meteorológica no segundo ano chegamos á seca hidrológica, e eu também sei o que isso é, bem como os meus vizinhos que em 2004 - 2006, os poços, os furos, ect ... ficaram quase sem água, digamos que a água já vinha barrenta.
> 
> Felizmente as secas são comuns mas geralmente não duram mais de um ano e meio.
> ...



Aurélio, assim está bem: devido à seca houve um atraso nas suas culturas e consequente diminuição da produção! Agora, não haver culturas quando temos seca, isso aí é diferente!! Mas tudo bem, foi forma inadequada de expressão que utilizou!

Não se trata de estar a falar só pela minha região, estou a falar no geral. Agora é claro, que em casos particulares há casos mais complicados. Sei que temos mais chuva à medida que se caminha do litoral para o interior e do Norte para o Sul. Eu consultei os registos de precipitação do algarve e baixo alentejo referente ao ano 2012 e no algarve choveu menos que no baixo alentejo. Só não conheço bem os perimetros de rega da vossa região, mas consultando o geral (a maioria das barragens principais), neste ano o regadio foi feito sem restrições, quer para a agricultura, quer para abastecimento público. Na região de Trás-os-Montes, a situação é pior que o algarve! Há barragens com níveis muito baixos e com restrições no abastecimento de água.

Costumam dizer que depois de um ano de seca, vem um húmido! A ver vamos no que vai dar, era bom que fosse para repor o nível de água das barragens e nas toalhas freáticas do solo.

Enfim, a Natureza há de decidir....


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2012 às 18:28)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



comentador disse:


> Na região de Trás-os-Montes, a situação é pior que o algarve! Há barragens com níveis muito baixos e com restrições no abastecimento de água.



Sim, e tem sido recorrente de há anos para cá. Dá-me ideia de alguma negligência/despreocupação de entidades público e privadas da região nordeste com o problema das secas. A sul como são mais recorrentes, provavelmente trabalhou-se mais e melhor nas últimas décadas para mitigar os efeitos de secas que são cíclicas no nosso clima.


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2012 às 18:33)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



Aurélio disse:


> Muito interessante, mas preciso que me esclareças algumas coisas:
> 1) Esses dados é relativamente a Faro ou a Portugal?
> 2) Esses 4 indices traduz-se em quê ?
> Não Seca -- Normal;
> ...



1 - Os dados da tabela pequena são de Faro... a das datas corridas são nacionais.

2 - Exacto.

3 - Exacto; Ligeiro, Médio, Severo e Extremo.

4 - Os valores aparecem numa tabela da pag 66 mas não há nenhuma descrição de como os encontraram. Estive para publicar isto há mais tempo mas o livro neste ponto não descreve o cálculo nem da magnitude nem da intensidade. 

O livro em si é uma compilação de vários estudos sobre esta temática. O preço é acessível mas o conteúdo é pesado e inclui vários cálculos matemáticos computacionais.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2012 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



comentador disse:


> Aurélio, assim está bem: devido à seca houve um atraso nas suas culturas e consequente diminuição da produção! Agora, não haver culturas quando temos seca, isso aí é diferente!! Mas tudo bem, foi forma inadequada de expressão que utilizou!
> 
> Não se trata de estar a falar só pela minha região, estou a falar no geral. Agora é claro, que em casos particulares há casos mais complicados. Sei que temos mais chuva à medida que se caminha do litoral para o interior e do Norte para o Sul. Eu consultei os registos de precipitação do algarve e baixo alentejo referente ao ano 2012 e no algarve choveu menos que no baixo alentejo. Só não conheço bem os perimetros de rega da vossa região, mas consultando o geral (a maioria das barragens principais), neste ano o regadio foi feito sem restrições, quer para a agricultura, quer para abastecimento público. Na região de Trás-os-Montes, a situação é pior que o algarve! Há barragens com níveis muito baixos e com restrições no abastecimento de água.
> 
> ...



Relativamente á minha região sempre tivemos muitos problemas com as secas e com aquela maior digamos assim (de 2004 - 2005), fez soar o alarme, pois como deve saber .... desperdiçar água é connosco. A Barragem do Alqueva foi a benção do interior alentejano e também do Algarve e conseguiu resolver a maior parte dos problemas de água. Arrisco dizer que não voltaremos a ter problemas hidrológicos, isto porque nos ultimos 20 anos se construiram várias barragens, sendo a maior de todas a do Alqueva. 
Foram também construidas condutas de água para levar a água do Sotavento para o Barlavento algarvio devido aos problemas que a região central essencialmente sofria, porque por aqui não existem barragens e havia bastantes problemas com os furos não apenas devido á má qualidade em especial em alturas das secas, como também devido a constantemente ficarem quase secos.
O mesmo se passava em relação ao interior alentejano que em anos de seca é estilo Saara.
Por exemplo fiz a viagem até aí a Èvora agora em Setembro e parece existir quase uma barreira meteorológica da Vidigueira para cima, aliás existe um grande contraste em termos de vegetação (mas isso é normal ). Mas o que queria dizer aliás é que verifiquei uma grande secura na vegetação, quase ausência de vegetação, poucas culturas e o ponto que queria referir ... as pequenas albufeiras através das quais se faziam algumas culturas estarem também secas, e os animais muito magros. A região de Trás os Montes ainda está na "Pre-Historia" porque enquanto no Algarve se resolveu os problemas, em Trás os Montes parece existir inércia a resolver a situação, mas nem pense que choveu menos lá do que aqui. Olhe por exemplo aqui entre Dezembro e inicio de Outubro penso que somando tudo não ultrapassou os 80 mm, ou pouco mais.


Portanto em resumo em termos hidrológicos não temos nem vamos ter problemas a menos que haja uma seca durante uns 10 anos seguidos, contudo  noutras regiões do país a que voçe chama de pequena pereferia, e que gosto mais de chamar barragens pequenas ou sem barragens de suporte, e que não têm como suporte uma grande barragem uma seca prolongada pode-se tornar um grande problema.


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2012 às 19:41)

Uma das coisas que vêm referidas neste capítulo do livro é que no Alentejo (Castro Verde), o nível de seca mais usual é o moderado e só depois aparece o extremo/severo. A norte os episódios de seca são mais recorrentes do que permanentes, o que era de esperar. O tempo não costuma ficar bloqueado por ai.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2012 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



Agreste disse:


> 1 - Os dados da tabela pequena são de Faro... a das datas corridas são nacionais.
> 
> 2 - Exacto.
> 
> ...



A intensidade aparenta ser o próprio índice, comparando com a tabela que o IM tem no seu site, mas fórmulas é que nem vê-las. A intensidade aparenta ter uma correlação  com o nível da seca (normal, severa, ect ... ), enquanto que a magnitude aparenta ter uma relação com o numero de meses que ela perdura.

Faz-me confusão é se falar .... como dizes na 1ª tabela que é para o país todo, sabendo-se que podes ter uma região com 4 meses em seca e outra durante 16 meses por exemplo.

Por exemplo em termos de PDSI a região do litoral Norte e Centro já se encontra em seca pelo menos há cerca de 19 meses a 20 meses, se não estou em erro.
A região sul nomeadamente o Algarve está há cerca de 14 meses com intercalação de um mês, também salvo erro de memória.
Acho isto muito injusto tratar-se uma situação de seca de um país como um todo.


----------



## comentador (2 Out 2012 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

A quase ausência de vegetação deve-se ao facto do pastoreio (ou até sobrepastoreio) de gado, sobretudo aos bovinos (actualmente em maior representação no Alentejo) e aos ovinos e isto, independentemente de serem anos secos, normais ou húmidos. No Alentejo, as zonas de sequeiro a actividade principal passou a ser a pecuária em detrimento dos cereais para grão. Mas isto deve-se às políticas agrícolas.

É normal no Alentejo o estrato herbáceo estar completamente seco e ressequido com o calor do verão. Em termos arbóreos, (as florestais dominantes, azinheira e sobreiro) estão bem adaptadas ao nosso clima, com as chuvas irregulares no espaço e no tempo. Relativamente ao estrato arbustivo, este é em menor número, devido à mobilização dos solos para sementeira e ao pastoreio de gado. 

Portanto é normal no final do verão/principio do outono termos zonas desnuadas de vegetação no Alentejo e quando existe é o estrato herbáceo seco. Quanto ao contraste que verificou, de certeza que em zonas serranas encontrou mais vegetação e nas zonas mais planas, verificou terrenos mais desnuados! Isso tem a ver com a politica de desflorestamento do Alentejo devido à campanha do trigo na década dos anos 30. Foi a chamada desflorestação da charneca do Alentejo, para a produção de cereais, sobretudo o trigo. Por isso encontramos áreas enormes com pouca vegetação natural.

Relativamente às barragens, também não exagere! Olhe que 10 anos seguidos de seca mesmo as grandes barragens ficariam sem água, pois o abastecimento público e o fornecimento para a agricultura consomem muita água, não se falando da evaporação atmosférica ou infiltração no solo dessa água, que representa uma parte das perdas. Existem outras!

Quanto às zonas com barragens de menor dimensão, tá claro que as dificuldades são maiores, em anos de seca, mas temos de ver também que os solos só podem ser ocupados face à sua aptidão para as culturas (tipo de solo, declive, etc). Acho que aqui tem de haver uma proporção do uso da água face à dimensão da albufeira. Se é menor, logo o perímetro de rega tem de ser menor. Trata-se aqui de uma questão da gestão da água e tenho verificado em muitas albufeiras que o uso não é eficiente e nem os perímetros de rega bem calculados face à dimensão da albufeira. Em algumas, a gestão é feita por gestores inexperientes, estão fora da realidade. As manutenções e conservações de canais e condutas mais das vezes não são feitas. Tenho visto água a ser desperdiçada durante o verão pelas más ou ausentes conservações do sistema, o que acarreta grandes perdas de água. É do tipo eu quero 5 litros de água por segundo no meu campo e à saída da barragem têm de mandar 10 ou 15 litros para ter a quantidade pedida no meu campo de rega.

Mais das vezes quando os níveis das barragens estão baixos, permitem a rega desse perímetro sem qualquer restrição de culturas, como se a barragem tivesse cheia.

É do tipo, enquanto houver água na barragem vamos vendendo aos agricultores, o que interessa é fazer dinheiro.

Meu caro Aurélio, cada caso é o seu caso, sabemos que em albufeiras mais pequenas e em anos secos os níveis baixam drasticamente, mas também há casos que é mesmo da má gestão, NÃO É SÓ DA SECA!!! A SECA sabemos o que faz, mas a má gestão, que eu tenho presenciado, NÃO SEI MUITO BEM QUAL É A PIOR PARA OS NÍVEIS BAIXOS DAS BARRAGENS! 

Só quem não não está por dentro do assunto é que acredita que é mesmo da seca, mas é uma tristeza em alguns perímetros de rega ver água desperdiçada pelos canais e jogada por barrancos e ribeiras em pleno verão, só porque é fim de semana e o cantoneiro que abre e fecha a água ao agricultor, só começa a trabalhar na 2 feira! 

Sabemos que o tempo por vezes vem contra a agricultura e as barragens secam-se, mas se tivéssemos boa gestão podiam reduzir, e muito, as perdas de água que se perdem.

É nesta e noutras áreas, dizemos tá mal tá mal, mas quem vai ao problema de fundo ou de raíz é que se apercebe bem da realidade. Quem não conhece, aceita e pensa que as coisas são mesmo assim....

Enfim, haja saúde para todos.....






Aurélio disse:


> Relativamente á minha região sempre tivemos muitos problemas com as secas e com aquela maior digamos assim (de 2004 - 2005), fez soar o alarme, pois como deve saber .... desperdiçar água é connosco. A Barragem do Alqueva foi a benção do interior alentejano e também do Algarve e conseguiu resolver a maior parte dos problemas de água. Arrisco dizer que não voltaremos a ter problemas hidrológicos, isto porque nos ultimos 20 anos se construiram várias barragens, sendo a maior de todas a do Alqueva.
> Foram também construidas condutas de água para levar a água do Sotavento para o Barlavento algarvio devido aos problemas que a região central essencialmente sofria, porque por aqui não existem barragens e havia bastantes problemas com os furos não apenas devido á má qualidade em especial em alturas das secas, como também devido a constantemente ficarem quase secos.
> O mesmo se passava em relação ao interior alentejano que em anos de seca é estilo Saara.
> Por exemplo fiz a viagem até aí a Èvora agora em Setembro e parece existir quase uma barreira meteorológica da Vidigueira para cima, aliás existe um grande contraste em termos de vegetação (mas isso é normal ). Mas o que queria dizer aliás é que verifiquei uma grande secura na vegetação, quase ausência de vegetação, poucas culturas e o ponto que queria referir ... as pequenas albufeiras através das quais se faziam algumas culturas estarem também secas, e os animais muito magros. A região de Trás os Montes ainda está na "Pre-Historia" porque enquanto no Algarve se resolveu os problemas, em Trás os Montes parece existir inércia a resolver a situação, mas nem pense que choveu menos lá do que aqui. Olhe por exemplo aqui entre Dezembro e inicio de Outubro penso que somando tudo não ultrapassou os 80 mm, ou pouco mais.
> ...


----------



## belem (3 Out 2012 às 23:28)

O sobrepastoreio pode ocorrer, quando a exploração  tem pouca vegetação e demasiados bovinos para sua área.

Em certas regiões com mais vegetação e com uma área maior para pastoreio, a presença de
  bovinos (em especial de raças autótones mais primitivas), pode ser bastante benéfica.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2012 às 13:02)

> *Economia: Quebras em quase todas as culturas no Algarve*
> 
> *Seca ‘mata’ agricultura*
> 
> ...



A minha quebra na alfarroba rondou os 60% em relação ao ano passado e pelo andar da carruagem para o ano ainda deve ser pior. Não tarda, começa a  nascer a candeia nas alfarrobeiras e sem chuva começa a cair tudo como o ano passado.

Já nas azeitonas, o ano passado as oliveiras estavam carregadas de azeitonas, mas como não choveu no início de Outubro caiu metade no chão, mas ainda deu uns 20 litros de azeite, este ano deu dois frascos de azeitona para comer.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2012 às 14:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A minha quebra na alfarroba rondou os 60% em relação ao ano passado e pelo andar da carruagem para o ano ainda deve ser pior. Não tarda, começa a  nascer a candeia nas alfarrobeiras e sem chuva começa a cair tudo como o ano passado.
> 
> Já nas azeitonas, o ano passado as oliveiras estavam carregadas de azeitonas, mas como não choveu no início de Outubro caiu metade no chão, mas ainda deu uns 20 litros de azeite, este ano deu dois frascos de azeitona para comer.



Este ano nem me dou ao trabalho de apanhar a azeitona ....  de tão pouca que é ... !A chuva ainda deve demorar bastante por estas bandas !


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2012 às 21:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Este ano nem me dou ao trabalho de apanhar a azeitona ....  de tão pouca que é ... !A chuva ainda deve demorar bastante por estas bandas !



Comprei alguns quilos e já as britei...


----------

